# Relink network daemons with libparanoia.



## breath (Jul 21, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD 8.2 to test different solutions. I would check now the library named security/libparanoia. I know that it can be used in two ways. Relink critical applications with -lparanoia -L/usr/local/lib or override standard functions in libc (using libparanoia/copy-to-libc shell script). As directed in port description. libparanoia seems to be old, but as I wrote, I would like test it. The problem is, that, I do not know how to relink daemons. Maybe function, which are included in libparanoia are already available in FreeBSD?

`# ln -lparanoia -L/usr/local/lib network_daemon_path_here?`
`# ln -lparanoia network_daemon_path_here?`


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2011)

The ln(1) command has nothing to do with linking libraries to an executable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linker_(computing)


----------



## breath (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, I understand. These two commands were only examples. So how to properly relink daemons? Maybe I must or could edit e.g. Makefile file (before compiling) for www/bozohttpd, and change CFLAGS to 


```
CFLAGS+=         -O6  ...  -L/usr/local/lib -lparanoia
```
I really don't know. That is only guessing. I also find some conversation about libparanoia on some mailing list, where some user also want change Makefile file but for apache. list-archive/freebsd-security. But it became apparent that this is not a good idea.


----------

